# Rate the Song Above



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 2, 2014)

So this thread is pretty popular at my other forum, thought I'd give it a shot here. Somebody posts a song you listen and rate it on a 10 point scale (i.e 7/10) and maybe say why (didn't like the vocals, not my cup of tea, etc). Try and listen to the whole thing but don't post anything crazy long. Don't take a low a score personally and don't trash anyone's taste. I'll start:

[video=youtube;gVKDm1R2eNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVKDm1R2eNo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 2, 2014)

I think if you're going to repeat lyrics and riffs that much, they have to be _really_ good and memorable. In that song they were just about passable I think. I wouldn't let that go onto one of my albums, it'd be cut immediately. The little bursts of energy were cool, then immediately negated by them not going anywhere new. He's a good singer, great range, and the atmosphere swooshing around everything is really interesting.

About average for his work, and in general (for my tastes.) 5/10.

[video=youtube;6_UPjZyxn0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_UPjZyxn0Q[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 2, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I think if you're going to repeat lyrics and riffs that much, they have to be _really_ good and memorable. In that song they were just about passable I think. I wouldn't let that go onto one of my albums, it'd be cut immediately. The little bursts of energy were cool, then immediately negated by them not going anywhere new. He's a good singer, great range, and the atmosphere swooshing around everything is really interesting.
> 
> About average for his work, and in general (for my tastes.) 5/10.



I would give that a solid 8/10 even though it's a little slow for my taste. Pretty tough to give Mozart a bad score. LOL

I just can't help myself with this one

[video=youtube;bG9RpcWHAx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG9RpcWHAx0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 2, 2014)

5/10 haha, freakin stryper man

[video=youtube;jgIg4UffnrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgIg4UffnrM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 2, 2014)

Heh. Like I said, I couldn't help myself. Besides, for some strange reason, I actually like the new Stryper album.

Ok...Hendrix...meh. I've never been a big fan. I listened to the song and it didn't do anything to change my mind. 5/10

Ok....let's try this one. I had never heard of Lindsey Stirling until a few weeks ago. I did know Lzzy Hale though. That's why I checked out the song. LOL

[video=youtube;49tpIMDy9BE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49tpIMDy9BE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 2, 2014)

Awful lyrics, but the music has some layers to it. The drop is about as bland as it gets, however; pretty much destroys the emotional resonance of it. I like the violin a lot. Dull chorus, though. Meh, it's a failed attempt at blending three different genres. 4/10.

[video=youtube;hwZNL7QVJjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZNL7QVJjE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 2, 2014)

6/10 Not my thing but still good.

[video=youtube;x7M0dXaTSkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7M0dXaTSkE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 2, 2014)

I like the tumbling guitar in the intro. Fluttery but it has a story in it, which drives well into the next section. Rides the groove nicely after that, old-school metal style. Goes on a bit long, but the solo saves it from a musical bottomless pit -- a good solo, too. Evil.

Not bad, not amazing. I give it a 6.5,_ almost _got me going.

[video=youtube;rF8khJ7P4Wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF8khJ7P4Wg[/video]


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 3, 2014)

The flat notes were interesting at first but the song wears on far too long to keep using them. It also doesn't really feel like it leads anywhere. 5.5/10

This one'll be an acquired taste.

[video=youtube;tslUNDvrgGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tslUNDvrgGw[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm, that song's really annoying to me. Constant vibrato in his voice, sounds like he's singing whilst lying on a tumble dryer. He sounds drunk, too. It's kind of like something my band at school would come out with when we were fifteen. 3/10

[video=youtube;fmV-jCpW2P8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmV-jCpW2P8[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 3, 2014)

Good riffs. Excellent electric, and the drums really do it.

7.5. Only because I'm used to more softer voices and intonation.

[video=youtube;wEBi6nHCYx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBi6nHCYx8[/video]


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

All of them are blocked for me, but just 'cause, I'll give them all a 2/10:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 3, 2014)

So corny, yet rockin'. Amazing vocals, sporadic and epic, but perfectly executed. Warm, fuzzy, squealing guitar. Electric! 

8/10. I can't give Queen any less than that, I _physically can't_ 

[video=youtube;N6voHeEa3ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6voHeEa3ig[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 3, 2014)

Love that song. 8.5/10

[video=youtube;ZLk75fFXqH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLk75fFXqH4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 3, 2014)

4/10 I'm sorry, I don't like them at all. I'll give it a couple points just for being heavy.

[video=youtube;aRDiteMzT4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRDiteMzT4M&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 3, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> 4/10 I'm sorry, I don't like them at all. I'll give it a couple points just for being heavy.



No need to apologize. LOL

I don't know a whole lot of people who do like FFDP. But yet, the band is huge right now.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 3, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> No need to apologize. LOL
> 
> I don't know a whole lot of people who do like FFDP. But yet, the band is huge right now.




I know! I'm sure part of my dislike is that every other song on the radio is those guys. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 3, 2014)

I think they could have condensed most of the musical ideas in that track into a much tighter frame, but I like its raw, 'mellow jam' feel. They're clearly not virtuosos, yet the simplicity and repeated phrases suggests the passing of time (as does its length.) 

It'd be wrong to give it less than 7/10, even if it's not for me. Cool.

[video=youtube;rmHDhAohJlQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmHDhAohJlQ[/video]


----------



## Shine (Jun 4, 2014)

2/10 - sorry the whole song just made me feel incredibly anxious.

[video=youtube;O2D2dk9Qfq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2D2dk9Qfq8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 4, 2014)

Edit: Didn't mean to lol your post I'm on mobile haha

8/10 Really pretty. The electronic bit concerned me when it initially came in but it was tasteful enough. Might have to look into them.

[video=youtube;tgbNymZ7vqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Shine (Jun 8, 2014)

4/10 - enjoy that song, just not by The Muppets.

[video=youtube;EUXF_CUD6YY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUXF_CUD6YY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 8, 2014)

What?! It's the muppets! Who doesn't love the Muppets?!

8/10 Love that song. It's actually a Bjork cover and it's much better than the original.

[video=youtube;N8QO5lVPuRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8QO5lVPuRk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 8, 2014)

6/10. Really well put together and the instrumentation was great, just not my cup of tea.

So I'm going to change things up and move totally away from the metal just because I can. Blues jam time.

[video=youtube;Wiez7o0ccKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wiez7o0ccKE[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10.  I'm sure I could learn to love it. Somewhere in between 7th heaven and cloud 9.  I think I'd have to hear the studio version to fall in love first.  But for my mood maybe a 6 or 7/10....just because it is kinda nice.

[video=youtube;E1fzJ_AYajA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1fzJ_AYajA[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 9, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> I think I'd have to hear the studio version to fall in love first.



I'm going to be embarrassingly honest here. I never even thought of putting the studio version up. Why? I've never even heard it. Only heard this live version about 50 times, and never sought out the original. Heh.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

its watever....rate my song!! hah i love this thread lol


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 9, 2014)

5/10 too upbeat lmao

[video=youtube;dupZwP1HCNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dupZwP1HCNM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nonsense...And 3/10, too many scales jam packed and too much noise...

[video=youtube;YUUhDoCx8zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUUhDoCx8zc[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 9, 2014)

I give that one an 8/10 just because I have always liked that song.

Y'all are probably gonna HATE this one LMAO

[video=youtube;CQ_xaiA6xQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ_xaiA6xQw[/video]


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 9, 2014)

I liked the song, although I found it a bit repetitive towards the end. Also, I'm terrified of clowns so that video was horrible!
I'd give it a 7/10.

[video=youtube;lyl4EinZsMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl4EinZsMY[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

3/10 not my style...jeesh depressing....

Hootie; Only Wanna Be With You

[video=youtube;Ln6WQqRDrCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln6WQqRDrCo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 9, 2014)

4/10 just not my thing.

[video=youtube;FZyDiuzpHCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZyDiuzpHCg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 13, 2014)

6/10-  I like Linkin Park
[video=youtube;ZpDQJnI4OhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

Meh. Not a fan of either of them. Although, I am a bigger fan of Bono than I used to be. LOL 6/10

[video=youtube;BWYRYecNyyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWYRYecNyyE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10 I liked everything but the dude's voice. It almost had dream theater feel to it.

[video=youtube;GOsGs3XWtEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOsGs3XWtEg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2014)

7/10

I really like the instrumentation, had my doubts at first.  Didn't care for the vocals--I couldn't make out anything she sang.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zNizGMh9eIc

(I have no idea how to post a video.)


----------



## Shine (Jun 16, 2014)

7/10 Enjoyed the vibe on "Never know why", it brought on some nostalgic memories of some old favourites, just went on much too long for what it was.  (Just click the video strip icon and to insert a youtube vid just copy and paste the url address.)

[video=youtube;ESXgJ9-H-2U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESXgJ9-H-2U&amp;list=PLpslvsq4VXN83DGngE1RRKKlvHoqNxcka&amp;index=1  2[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jun 16, 2014)

song was fun 5/10...not sure on the dancing in the vide

[video=youtube_share;zuuObGsB0No]http://youtu.be/zuuObGsB0No[/video]o


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 16, 2014)

6.10

Tina's obviously the best

[video=youtube;GC5E8ie2pdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC5E8ie2pdM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 16, 2014)

4/10 of all the things that aren't my bag, this one is pretty high on the list. 

[video=youtube;esC-cvf8ivA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esC-cvf8ivA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 16, 2014)

But its Tina Turner


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 16, 2014)

lol any pop/soul music outside of the 60's enrages me and I have to go listen Goatwhore or Behemoth or something.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 16, 2014)

I just like the beginning when she gallops around like the horse


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> 4/10 of all the things that aren't my bag, this one is pretty high on the list.
> 
> [video=youtube;esC-cvf8ivA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esC-cvf8ivA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



8/10  it sounds like the end credits to a remake blockbuster done by Tim Burton


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 16, 2014)

Real music...for real though, rock solid...cant show up the beatles

[video=youtube;nucSvl7VXVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nucSvl7VXVM[/video]


----------



## Shine (Jun 16, 2014)

6/10 Never heard that song before.  Love the Beatles, not so sure I would play that song a second time though.
[video=youtube;JGb5IweiYG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8&amp;list=PLpslvsq4VXN-8y3io8tBwHC-X66080NY6&amp;index=56[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 16, 2014)

9/10. That voice haunts me. Gotta love the oldies.

My offering to you:

[video=youtube;lOQrfLFDUKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOQrfLFDUKY[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 17, 2014)

Definitely not my style, but I'll gi it 5/10 because it wasn't horrible.

[video=youtube;Li58voy6xXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li58voy6xXM[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 17, 2014)

T.S. Bowman! 10/10! I LOVE renditions like this. However, what this group did is absolutely amazing. I actually like it as much as Maiden's version! Good stuff!


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been jamming these guys A LOT lately. Perhaps it's their serial killer fascination that intrigues me...

[video=youtube_share;vhU51O0xhE8]http://youtu.be/vhU51O0xhE8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha When copy the URL, click on the little video reel in the toolbar and paste it there. That will embed it like they are above.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks! All better now.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 18, 2014)

Church of Misery kind of killed the party...how about this one?

[video=youtube_share;WgAFURNbdl8]http://youtu.be/WgAFURNbdl8[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 19, 2014)

Not so much on that one. 3/10

This one is for FleshEater since ya liked the Maiden cover. lol

[video=youtube;cYJUywl7CFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJUywl7CFw[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 19, 2014)

Any thoughts on Church of Misery, T.S. Bowman? Check page 2.

I give Hayseed Dixie 7.5/10 for that cover. I think I would've liked it better raw, with no microphone. However, I got a kick out of watching those old guys rock their mandolin, banjo, and acoustic to Motorhead. Ha-ha!

Speaking of, Hayseed Dixie's lead singer brought these guys to mind when he yells. 

[video=youtube_share;_3g0ygKGYas]http://youtu.be/_3g0ygKGYas[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 19, 2014)

You guys are all so dark and mysterious...7/10

[video=youtube;FOjdXSrtUxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOjdXSrtUxA[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent post Shedpog. I usually don't listen to that kind of music, but the video was fascinating. 7/10.

Here are the Pittsburgh kings of Crust Punk.

[video=youtube_share;4hxw8QqSIvs]http://youtu.be/4hxw8QqSIvs[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 19, 2014)

FleshEater said:


> Excellent post Shedpog. I usually don't listen to that kind of music, but the video was fascinating. 7/10.



Ya I liked it too, put it up there!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 20, 2014)

6/10, anyone remember this one?
[video=youtube;JXdFTh1yX2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXdFTh1yX2c[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 20, 2014)

FleshEater said:


> Any thoughts on Church of Misery, T.S. Bowman? Check page 2.



I would give that band a solid 6 and maybe a little higher if I heard more from them. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 20, 2014)

7/10. I really like that song.

This one is from a VERY young Zakk Wylde (of Black Label Society fame). It's from an all acoustic album called Book of Shadows.

[video=youtube;tx0fAOFlzgI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx0fAOFlzgI[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm probably not the best to vote on Wylde since I can't stand him personally. But, I give the above 6.5/10. His songs are technically written and usually lack any real emotion or punch, which is why I think I can't get behind his music.

Check this out: Lonnie Johnson: She's Making Whoopee in Hell Tonight
[video=youtube_share;aFQekK-z9Ok]http://youtu.be/aFQekK-z9Ok[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 22, 2014)

I love some of that old timey stuff. 7/10

This is one of my favorite bands right now.

[video=youtube;cgpA1UCUQ-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgpA1UCUQ-w[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 22, 2014)

6/10

I can't get into that style of (is it blues?) music. Too clean, not dirty or raw enough.

Play this loud.

[video=youtube_share;1pbdB4qABXo]http://youtu.be/1pbdB4qABXo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 22, 2014)

8/10 tasty 

[video=youtube;GWuGTYiQs8U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWuGTYiQs8U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Here's a weird one.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 22, 2014)

10/10! Excellent blend of styles!

[video=youtube_share;YjO5PuXJO48]http://youtu.be/YjO5PuXJO48[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;GU8QQDgO40I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU8QQDgO40I[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 22, 2014)

Forgot to rate, honey


----------



## Schrody (Jun 22, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Forgot to rate, honey



Sorry, I just posted a song without reading the first page :mrgreen:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 22, 2014)

@FleashEater 8/10 super doomy, love it. 

@Schrody: 6/10 Not really my bag, kind of funky though lol

[video=youtube;O0OFsY-Ho-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0OFsY-Ho-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 22, 2014)

9/10! Awesome band, awesome film! 

I wanted to post Goblin, Roller. But you've inspired this:

[video=youtube_share;mc7_wh3Sbww]http://youtu.be/mc7_wh3Sbww[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 23, 2014)

Started badly...middle bad..ended badly. Just not my thing I guess.

[video=youtube;wFKeo8h_K_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFKeo8h_K_k[/video]


----------



## helium (Jun 23, 2014)

9/10!
[video=youtube;uG2Pgd6Tm7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG2Pgd6Tm7Q[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 23, 2014)

8/10
[video=youtube;RZ8wVKPUN_g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ8wVKPUN_g[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10..sum nice druming

[video=youtube_share;INuD2D7R8bk]http://youtu.be/INuD2D7R8bk[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 23, 2014)

7/10: Excellent flow.

Anyone into Italian cinema should be familiar with these guys.

[video=youtube_share;X_hHhhE4suU]http://youtu.be/X_hHhhE4suU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 24, 2014)

6/10 feels like a lesser King Crimson or Rush. 

[video=youtube;x3K1t0669no]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3K1t0669no&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 24, 2014)

6/10, not really my type of music. I liked the intro a lot though, but the lyrics kind of killed it for me.

[video=youtube;kOwWe11bVks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOwWe11bVks[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 24, 2014)

5/10 too poppy for my taste. I liked the trancy feel it had though. 

[video=youtube;kTHU70Q9YbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTHU70Q9YbA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 25, 2014)

5/10. Far too epic for my taste. 

[video=youtube_share;2-FjO3E8K-E]http://youtu.be/2-FjO3E8K-E[/video]


----------



## helium (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10
[video=youtube;Zg2IcEHWXWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2IcEHWXWo[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 26, 2014)

7/10. That wasn't at all what I expected. I really liked the haunting aspects in that song. 

[video=youtube_share;1ke2HBiI6yk]http://youtu.be/1ke2HBiI6yk[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 26, 2014)

8/10 I love Septic Flesh. 


[video=youtube;iX5Y5vWMQ-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX5Y5vWMQ-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 26, 2014)

9/10. Such an awesome band. I can't believe I JUST found them!

See if this flies on here...

[video=youtube_share;SnTL1L8a6YI]http://youtu.be/SnTL1L8a6YI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/10 it certainly flies with me! They just might be my favorite band. Saw them live, bonkers. The best show I've ever seen. 

[video=youtube;UISjgLu8zBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UISjgLu8zBA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 26, 2014)

5/10...sorry, I was never a big Meshuggah fan. However, they're excellent musicians. And I do respect them for that.

Takin ya'll back to the good ol' days!

[video=youtube_share;c7JTD_73kpI]http://youtu.be/c7JTD_73kpI[/video]


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 27, 2014)

6/10 not my type of music, but I don't hate it at all. Not bad.

[video=youtube;D2ZWUroAxUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ZWUroAxUg[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 28, 2014)

Ummm....okaaaayyyyyy. Sorry Grizzly...I can't give that more than a 4/10. Too weird for me.

[video=youtube;VJso7XYphb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJso7XYphb4[/video]


----------



## helium (Jun 28, 2014)

8.5/10 didn't like the video
[video=youtube;MMFaeM3A-sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMFaeM3A-sQ[/video]


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 28, 2014)

Let's be honest--it's hard (if not impossible?) to go wrong with MGMT. 8/10

[video=youtube;NLb8jWYvYmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLb8jWYvYmU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 30, 2014)

5/10 weird just not in the way that I would like lol

[video=youtube;pl6-b_8L99o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl6-b_8L99o[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 30, 2014)

Lacks the somber delicateness of Beethoven, but it's a decent upbeat version. Solos didn't really surprise me -- would love to see a more jazzy guitarist cover it, like Marty Friedman or Joe Satriani. *7/10
*
[video=youtube;IO0njL-FmHU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO0njL-FmHU[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 30, 2014)

6/10 I like the eighties feels but just not my thang.

[video=youtube;gM8vIawOfek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM8vIawOfek[/video]


----------



## Shine (Jul 1, 2014)

7/10 That song was exceptionally satisfying :strawberry:
[video=youtube;7QR2KGmL50k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QR2KGmL50k[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 2, 2014)

7/10 gorgeous



> [video=youtube;BZqM_q39WlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZqM_q39WlI[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

My girlfriend is a much bigger fan of NiN than I am. I'll give this a 5/10.

This should liven things up a bit...lol

Language warning

[video=youtube;Qhufju08FtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhufju08FtI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 15, 2014)

6/10 haha I enjoyed the hell out of their first album. 

[video=youtube;XJY4asP8lT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJY4asP8lT4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> 6/10 haha I enjoyed the hell out of their first album.



The lead singer actually has a few solo albums that are pretty good too. Women and Children Last is good, but not quite as good as Beyond The Valley...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 15, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> The lead singer actually has a few solo albums that are pretty good too. Women and Children Last is good, but not quite as good as Beyond The Valley...



Yeah, he has his solo and the ever popular Frankenstein Drag Queens from planet 13 lol.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

I am going to give that song an 8/10. That was pretty good.

[video=youtube;e5-RvUzUdHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5-RvUzUdHc&amp;list=PL726040ADD7934F49&amp;index=29[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 15, 2014)

7/10 pretty freaking heavy

[video=youtube;rxd6sxLxdys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxd6sxLxdys[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Yeah, he has his solo and the ever popular Frankenstein Drag Queens from planet 13 lol.



Hell yeah!!!Very few people know about that band.

Does that mean you also know of Bourbon Crow??


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

9/10. I love me some power metal.

This is SO fitting for this place.

[video=youtube;8Gv0H-vPoDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 15, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Hell yeah!!!Very few people know about that band.
> 
> Does that mean you also know of Bourbon Crow??



Don't know them. 

7/10 lol ridiculous, should be the WF theme song :lol:

[video=youtube;x-PNczpBGlw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-PNczpBGlw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 15, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Don't know them.



Bourbon Crow is another band fronted by Wednesday 13. Very unMurderdolls-like


----------



## FleshEater (Jul 16, 2014)

10/10! Who doesn't like The Queers?

[video=youtube_share;P0WjRmqHz48]http://youtu.be/P0WjRmqHz48?list=PL0488F6103B08A22D[/video]


----------



## belthagor (Jul 16, 2014)

FleshEater said:


> 10/10! Who doesn't like The Queers?
> 
> 9/10 It's pretty cool................
> 
> [video=youtube;f_-KBx3OIOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_-KBx3OIOg&amp;index=6&amp;list=ALBTKoXRg38BB2lD0HQuFLq6i-VDSTKcjv[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 16, 2014)

6/10 I liked the bluesy intro.

[video=youtube;nubJjB95VdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJjB95VdY[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Jul 20, 2014)

8/10

[video=youtube;lXRLEyIoJZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXRLEyIoJZA[/video]


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jul 20, 2014)

@Third Eye Blind, "Motorcycle Driveby"

7.5/10
Seems very mood-specific. Love the guitar, though. Picks up half-way through, but the beginning vocals are kind of breathy.

[video=youtube;W0TQVbiWeEs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0TQVbiWeEs[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 20, 2014)

6/10 Sounds like something I would listen to a few years ago (before I got all br00talz n' shit). 

[video=youtube;cIH5QLjGCf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIH5QLjGCf0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu (Aug 3, 2014)

9/10 Gorgeous, Pidge.

[video=youtube;RkrQ6tpXvdM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkrQ6tpXvdM[/video]

Something to lift the spirits.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 4, 2014)

10/10

Anything with Myles Kennedy on vocals gets a ten from me. That dude is just incredible.

[video=youtube;X-2yuGgp_U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2yuGgp_U8[/video]


----------



## shedpog329 (Aug 4, 2014)

6/10 vocals weren't my thing, catchy riff tho


[video=youtube;y8AWFf7EAc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 4, 2014)

8/10 Gorgeous.

[video=youtube;GhRNN8BIZxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhRNN8BIZxE[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 4, 2014)

5.5/10

Sorry. I really liked it right up until the "vocalist" came in. LOL

Gotta go old school with this one. This song is what inspired the story in my novel.

[video=youtube;M11Lcn5cXoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M11Lcn5cXoI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 5, 2014)

7/10 Lol You almost lost me, but you brought me back.

[video=youtube;i1IZpNm2Qyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1IZpNm2Qyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 6, 2014)

7/10 That was pretty good

[video=youtube;e4Ao-iNPPUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 6, 2014)

8/10 Drop the accordion and it would be perfect! So much fun.

[video=youtube;btxWhDfJdMk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btxWhDfJdMk[/video]


----------



## belthagor (Aug 7, 2014)

Its nice, a bit too heavy ...9/10

[video=youtube;ETbGpGJNVLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ETbGpGJNVLM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 7, 2014)

> A bit too heavy...



I don't... Are you speaking... I... Too heavy? I can't... Can those words be put together in that order?

6/10 not awful, just not my bag.

[video=youtube;HDgNHoHhgPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDgNHoHhgPU[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 8, 2014)

8/10

Never have been a Hendrix fan but I do kinda like that song.

These guys are from the city I pretty much grew up in.

[video=youtube;yJDAgMVzNto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDAgMVzNto[/video]


----------



## Krizzteena (Aug 13, 2014)

3/10 only because I'm not into that kind of music!
But its probably awesome to the people who listen to it!

[video=youtube;XbzkaznpZD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbzkaznpZD0[/video]


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 13, 2014)

6/10
I am not a Shinedown fan but mostly I think the instrumentation is a little generic in my personal opinion.

[video=youtube;v0dUnoecoZ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0dUnoecoZ0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 13, 2014)

5/10 The singers have weird voices.

[video=youtube;GqWic_huWZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqWic_huWZI[/video]

Badass local band.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 13, 2014)

8/10 great instrumentation but takes just a little too long to break into the meat of the song.

[video=youtube;n7MZwH24CI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7MZwH24CI8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 30, 2014)

8/10 Love me some Henry Rollins.

[video=youtube;qHdgtRI-zhg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHdgtRI-zhg[/video]


----------

